# [7.2]Kernel not found



## Andertraaks (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi. I installed FreeBSD yesterday and I got this error, but I haven't had a chance to get on another computer. 

Here's what's printed out on my screen when I try to start FreeBSD (I typed this in hand from my laptop)

```
BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS 638kB/2006720kB

FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu, Fri May 1 06:16:50 UTC 2009)
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Unable to load a kernel!
/
can't load 'kernel'
```
I'm new to FreeBSD so I have no clue on what to do. 
Is there someone who has the knowledge of solving my problem?


----------

